# se rendre ridicule or se ridiculiser?



## zinc

Context: In the office today I was trying to describe the Christmas party to some colleagues that did not attend. In reference to our boss, I offered the comment 'il s'est complètement ridiculisé' in reference to his appalling drunken behaviour. However, I was immediately corrected. 'Il s'est rendu complètement ridicule' was the version I should have used, according to one of my colleagues. I didn't argue but I still don't think it sounds right. 

Could anyone offer any advice?

Thank you.


----------



## Login

Hello zinc,

Both are correct ... and used. You didn't say anything wrong


----------



## valerie

Both are perfect, your colleague was just anxious to show you that he speaks better than you  

mais je ne veux pas jeter de l'huile sur le feu...


----------



## Login

valerie said:
			
		

> mais je ne veux pas jeter de l'huile sur le feu...


Arff 
Tiens, à propos, quelqu'un sait il comment traduire cette expression en anglais ?


----------



## zinc

Thanks for the advice. 

BTW: In relation to 'jeter de l'huile sur le feu', we have a similar expression in English: 'add fuel to the fire', which means to 'compound/exacerbate the problem', or 'make the situation worse/ more complicated. Not sure if that helps, but I thought I would have a crack at it, since you helped me out...


----------



## Login

zinc said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> BTW: In relation to 'jeter de l'huile sur le feu', we have a similar expression in English: 'add fuel to the fire', which means to 'compound/exacerbate the problem', or 'make the situation worse/ more complicated. Not sure if that helps, but I thought I would have a crack at it, since you helped me out...


Yeah ..  
That's how I say it but I was not sure it was the right "phrase".
Thanks ! 

Ps: _"To have a crack at"_ means... ?


----------



## kens

Login said:
			
		

> _"To have a crack at"_ means... ?


"To have a crack at X" = "To try to do X"

You can also say "To have a _go_ at..."


----------



## fetchezlavache

to have a crack at something c'est 'tenter le coup'


----------



## Login

So, To give a try ? ,)
Thx to both of you.


----------



## zinc

Well, um, yes and no. 'To try' is certainly a good formal translation of 'to have a crack at'. But we don't actually say 'to give a try' (unless we're talking about a rugby referee, and in that case we generally say 'award a try'. Major digression. Sorry.). Login's suggestion of 'to have a go' was spot-on. That expression is even more common, although just as colloquial as 'to have a crack at'. But now I'm really digressing...


----------



## fetchezlavache

c'est un peu plus familier que 'to give it a try', et probablement aussi que 'to give it a go'.. 

while we're at it, are these equivalents as well 'to give it a shot', 'to have a go at it' ? 

ta muchly.


----------



## Benjy

yup all othem are good.. how about in french? any others other than tenter le coup?

and where in the world did you learn to say ta muchly? i just cant get my heaad aorund the idea of a french person saying in a thick northern accent (british) ta muchly..


----------



## fetchezlavache

well i have a very dear friend in leeds... <blushes>


----------



## Cath.S.

Concernant le sujet principal, j'ajouterais "il s'est couvert de ridicule"


----------



## Benjy

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> well i have a very dear friend in leeds... <blushes>



ahh tout s'explique.. do you speak english with a northern accent aswell? im well curious now


----------



## fetchezlavache

lolol. now we do be off topic huh ? no i don't have a northern accent, god forbid ! 


until a few years ago my accent was very much americanised, until i met a bunch of people from the uk who were horrified that i didn't sound french, nor english for that matter, and who dedicated themselves to correcting my many us mistakes, all in good humour of course. 

as a result, now i do sound french. and not the slightest bit british. pah !!!! but my weakness is, i'm a sucker for scottish accents... <blushes again> of course i don't understand a thing, when the accent is thick, but what a delight !! 

i should place an add on skype that anybody with a scottish accent would be welcome to talk to me !!


----------



## Login

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> lolol. now *we do be *off topic huh ?


hello fetchezlavache,

I've never seen this form of "To be". I know the use of "do" in front of the verb to emphasize but can you do that with "to be" too ??
I don't know why but ("belly feeling" ?) I would rather say "we do are" (although I never use it).


----------



## fetchezlavache

lolol. it was an intentional mistake. i read that strange figure of conjugation in a book, and liked it so much i still use it for fun. i don't have a clue whether it's correct or not mind you..


----------



## Login

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> lolol. it was an intentional mistake. i read that strange figure of conjugation in a book, and liked it so much i still use it for fun. i don't have a clue whether it's correct or not mind you..


lol
I was totally confused because you are normally so "accurate"... 

@ all,
What do the natives think about this "we do be" ?


----------



## Benjy

Login said:
			
		

> lol
> I was totally confused because you are normally so "accurate"...
> 
> @ all,
> What do the natives think about this "we do be" ?



hehe its like ehm "there be dragons!" "yarrr! b'ware the foul humours that do be emitting from under yer armpits" and other such weirdness. its ye olde english as such. i cant really explain this in a satisfactory manner. *gives up*

aside: i lived in scotland (glasgow to be more precise) for a good few months (dads job, long story ) and one of the highlights was the first time my sister met my dads boss (born and raised in glasgow) who greets her and opens with a few pleasantries and shes looks at him then turns to my dad and says "i cant understand a word hes saying!" at which point my dad certainly felt couvert de honte (back on topic \o/ *bows*)


----------



## fetchezlavache

Benjy said:
			
		

> "yarrr! b'ware the foul humours that do be emitting from under yer armpits"



<with her best deniro accent> you talkin' to me ?


----------



## Login

Benjy said:
			
		

> hehe its like ehm "there be dragons!" "yarrr! b'ware the foul humours that do be emitting from under yer armpits" and other such weirdness. its ye olde english as such. i cant really explain this in a satisfactory manner. *gives up*
> 
> "i cant understand a word hes saying!"


*I *don't understand what you are talking about ...?????


----------



## Benjy

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> <with her best deniro accent> you talkin' to me ?



lol.. no, twas an example, c'est tout


----------



## fetchezlavache

login, benjy essayait de te donner des exemples où "be" était utilisé comme je l'ai fait 'i do be off topic'...


----------



## Benjy

Login said:
			
		

> *I *don't understand what you are talking about ...?????



ok.. sorry. the first part of my post i was trying to give examples of the "we do be off topic" construction that you asked about.

the second parargraph was just something that happened to me (i mentioned it cos fetchez said she like scottich accents..)


----------



## Login

Benjy, Fetchez,

I was more confused by the spelling of Benjy today... 
So this construction Is used ?
Still sounds and looks weird to me ...


----------



## Benjy

Login said:
			
		

> Benjy, Fetchez,
> 
> I was more confused by the spelling of Benjy today...
> So this construction Is used ?
> Still sounds and looks weird to me ...



not unless your trying to be humourous.


----------



## Cath.S.

I heard it quite a few times in Dublin. (moyne is an Oyrish accent)


----------



## Benjy

egueule said:
			
		

> (moyne is an Oyrish accent)



haha. good stuff


----------

